# Post your Pics Wisconsin



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

So being we have some huge amounts of snow this year.
Lets start a thread of your piles and the equipment that made the piles!

I'll get my camera out tonight and i encourage everyone else to do so in the next few days. Have Fun, Share stories, and BE SAFE!!!!


Later,

Joe
Lawn Pro's Lawn Care LLC
Waupaca, WI


----------

